
Ask HN: Contemplating moving from Engineering Manager role to a Developer role - throwaway04215g
I&#x27;ve been working in Tech for more than a decade now. I&#x27;m a full-stack developer and I&#x27;ve been an Engineering Manager for last 3 years. While I&#x27;ve not been asked to leave from my current company yet, but during my last 1:1 with my manager I sensed that I&#x27;d be asked to leave in next couple of weeks. I was asked to leave from my last job too. I&#x27;m not a bad manager, but I find it very hard to prioritise things at work and I probably know the reason for it. I might have ADHD (Though I haven&#x27;t been clinically diagnosed for ADHD but I&#x27;m pretty sure I have it, I&#x27;ve got all the symptoms of ADHD combined type and I&#x27;ve known it for years).<p>I already have few interviews lined up and I&#x27;m confident that I&#x27;ll be able to get another job sooner or later. While clearing the interviews for Engineering Manager role was never a problem but once I get into the company I lose interest quickly and start procrastinating. I get the job done but at the very last minute which causes a lot of problems. When I was a programmer, I was procrastinating but I was always able to get the tasks done on time (probably because I&#x27;m a good programmer). Right now, I&#x27;m confused. I&#x27;d love to get a remote programming job and on the side I can work on a couple of Ideas which I have. Would love to hear from someone who was&#x2F;is in the same boat.
======
davismwfl
So I have worked remote for longer then most people both as leadership and as
an IC at times. If you struggle in an in-person office to stay on task and get
things done timely and without crazy last minute games then you will struggle
with remote work period. Not trying to be a dick, but even the best people
will struggle with remote at times. This is especially true if you are wanting
to do side projects, you'll get distracted easily and not do what you need to
when accountability is not in person.

My 2 cents, get a dev job right now, don't do any other work temporarily but
get some medical help with the ADHD or whatever it is so that you can improve
yourself. Then use your side projects as the reward for having put in the work
to fix your behavior first.

I personally struggled early on with remote (over a decade ago), especially
when I was trying to do side projects. While I don't have ADHD, I had to learn
how to focus and correct my own "shiny object disease". I don't have any
issues now (or really over the past 10+ years), but I had to first accept I
needed to fix my behavior and not ignore it. The advantage, I have been way
more productive across more things over the years, making me far more money
and even more important, making me less stressed and happy too.

Good luck!

* edited a couple of words for clarity

